# les français aiment les histoires drôles



## CristinaBurke

les français aiment les stories drôles

Ciao a tutti. Il libro dice che.in italiano si traduce "i francesi amano le storie divertenti" e aggiunge che quello che in francese è soggetto diventa complemento oggetto in italiano. Ma dove? A me sembrano uguali come frasi. Ma in grammatica sono una frana. Mi aiutate?


----------



## bearded

Salve
Anche a me sembra che nella traduzione il soggetto restino sempre i francesi.
Forse però l'autore del libro pensava a una traduzione del tipo ''Ai francesi piacciono le storie buffe'': qui 'le storie' diventa soggetto...
Mi pare che il tuo libro faccia un po' di confusione.
E poi, c'è proprio scritto 'stories' - non, magari, histoires  ?


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> E poi, c'è proprio scritto 'stories' - non, magari, histoires ?


Credo che ci si riferisca alle "stories" (plur. di story) pubblicate sui social media come istagram e simili.


----------



## bearded

Ah, senz' altro plausibile. Vediamo se l'interrogante conferma. Allora anche in italiano dovrebbe rimanere "stories"


----------



## CristinaBurke

bearded said:


> Salve
> Anche a me sembra che nella traduzione il soggetto restino sempre i francesi.
> Forse però l'autore del libro pensava a una traduzione del tipo ''Ai francesi piacciono le storie buffe'': qui 'le storie' diventa soggetto...
> Mi pare che il tuo libro faccia un po' di confusione.
> E poi, c'è proprio scritto 'stories' - non, magari, histoires  ?




Ciao, scusate il ritardo.
In effetti c'è scritto histoires, e con la traduzione che hai scritto tu  effettivamente ha ragione l'autore.Grazie.


----------

